# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Papa planifikon takim me klerike myslimane ne Nentor

## D@mian

Papa Benedikt XVI planifikon nje takim Katoliko-Musliman ne Nentor te ketij viti me qellim permiresimin e marredhenieve midis dy feve.




> Pope to host summit with Muslims
> 
> Pope Benedict XVI will host landmark Catholic-Muslim talks in November to improve ties between the two religions.
> 
> The announcement was made in a joint statement after a two-day meeting between senior Vatican and Muslim leaders in Rome.
> 
> Catholic-Muslim relations soured after a 2006 speech in Germany in which the Pope quoted a 14th Century Byzantine emperor's criticisms of Islam.
> 
> The Regensburg speech provoked Muslim fury and triggered protests worldwide.
> ...

----------


## il.Padrino

Papa Gjon Pali II ishte vertet njerezor e vertet arrinte te stabilizonte situaten dhe kishte pretendime paqesore, ndersa ky i fundit qysh si erdhi, le qe nuk e trashegoj kete kultur nga paraardhesi i tij, po filloj ta shkaterroj duke hedh benzin ne zjarr.

----------


## Davius

Vatikani dhe liderët myslimanë ranë dakord dje të vendosin një dialog të rregullt zyrtar, për të përmirësuar marrëdhëniet nganjëherë të vështira mes dy besimeve fetare. Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga Selia e Shenjtë. Takimi i parë i "Forumit myslimano - katolik" do të zhvillohet në muajin nëntor në Romë, me pjesëmarrjen e 24 liderëve dhe studiuesve të fesë nga secila palë, thuhet në një deklaratë. Marrëdhëniet mes dy besimeve më të mëdha në botë u tensionuan jo pak pas një fjalimi të Papa Benediktit në vitin 2006, në Gjermani, ku ai citoi kritikat e perandorit bizantin të shekullit të 14-të, për Islamin. Fjalimi i mbajtur në Regensburg, provokoi zemërimin e myslimanëve dhe nxiti protestat e tyre në mbarë botën.

*GAZETA SHQIP*

----------


## goldian

me behet qejfi

----------


## mesia4ever

> Vatikani dhe liderët myslimanë ranë dakord dje të vendosin një dialog të rregullt zyrtar, për të përmirësuar marrëdhëniet nganjëherë të vështira mes dy besimeve fetare. Lajmi është bërë i ditur nga Selia e Shenjtë. Takimi i parë i "Forumit myslimano - katolik" do të zhvillohet në muajin nëntor në Romë, me pjesëmarrjen e 24 liderëve dhe studiuesve të fesë nga secila palë, thuhet në një deklaratë. Marrëdhëniet mes dy besimeve më të mëdha në botë u tensionuan jo pak pas një fjalimi të Papa Benediktit në vitin 2006, në Gjermani, ku ai citoi kritikat e perandorit bizantin të shekullit të 14-të, për Islamin. Fjalimi i mbajtur në Regensburg, provokoi zemërimin e myslimanëve dhe nxiti protestat e tyre në mbarë botën.
> 
> *GAZETA SHQIP*


Kjo eshte me i be qejf vetes si te krishteret ashtu edhe myslimanet qe jane me te moderuar, ndersa islami bazik ne terren ka krejt fytyre tjeter, dhe bota qe 1400 vjet eshte duke e pare kete fytyre te islamit.

----------


## MaDaBeR

Nje iniciative teper e mire kjo nga te dyja palet. Uroj qe te meren hapa te metejshme dhe mos te kete me kontradikta midis feve pasi kjo nuk penalizon as njeren e as tjetren fe, por drejt per drejt te gjithe njerezit ne anembane boten. Ndersa mirekuptimi dhe toleranca ndermjet feve u sherben si ketyre ashtu dhe te gjithe njerezve ne mbare rruzullin tokesor. Aty ku ka bashkepunim ka dhe perparim.

----------


## xfiles

sigurisht qe eshte nje hap i mire, bereqafes si i thone llafit.

----------


## qorrbiba

Dialogu do i ngjaje atij qe bejne dy njerez te shurdhet: te dy palet do flasin e s'do degjojne gje hic.

----------


## injejti

fjal te kota jan  , ma mer menja

----------

